# Payara Getting fed a Giant Danio



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Once in a blue moon live feeding, had to see how this fish caught and ate live food, pretty fckn amazing \ awsome site to see it in action, sad to see the danio struggle tho, so it prolly concludes my live feedings for now.


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Sweet should of got that on vid :laugh:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i wish i would have, i have a vid of him eating a silverside tho, might wanna check that out...

for a vid i would have needed light on the tank, and he's currently under treatment for ich and a parasite, and i was Advised not to have any tank lights on him. I had to feed him because i havnt fed him for a few days now, i dont plan to feed him till next week when his treatment is over.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Awesome pics








Awesome fish


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

niiiiiice!!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

This young Boy is the man !!!!!! Dawgz


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

How much does one of those fish cost I've got to get a few of those


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Massive aggression has ONE left i believe, It runs for about 40 bux from him and alot more from other sellers. Grab it quick if ur interested.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice pics. Very nice fish


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Danke


----------



## picoside (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes that was beauitful dino are good for fish there the best feeder fish You need to put more pics and videos of the sabertooth up how long have you had it for and when i went looking to buy one the guy at the fish store siad the sabertooth fish is hard to keep alive what do you say?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ive had him for about a week or so, i dont think they are hard to keep alive.

He is about 8"

There are more pics and vids of him posted, check it out when u get time.

and ive gotn him to eat dead food, wihch apparently is hard to do? from wat i hear, all i do is tie some string onto a silverside and then throw it into the tank and wiggle the fish around till he sees it and then when he gets it in the death grip as u see in the pics above, i yank the string quickly so it comes off the silverside, and then he devours it.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

awesome


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats sweet. hes 8inches already? i thought they sell em at 6inches?

this fish looks sweet... reminds me of a dragon kinda.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

they say 6, but when nate brought him over, i measured the payara , and it was well over 7", close to 8"


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

vik your the man! that is some great photos! so you like that i say they are smaller then they really are? i told you i got you!

more coming in but not for lil while about 2-3 weeks .

nate

ps ill be ordering about 50 more of these guys enough for everyone!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i might need ONE more, my friend wants one i think lol


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

ill be at the shop tomorrow, you want me to ship him to you ?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

sure, lemme ask him tho, ill get back to u asap


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

sounds good.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

picoside said:


> Yes that was beauitful dino are good for fish there the best feeder fish You need to put more pics and videos of the sabertooth up how long have you had it for and when i went looking to buy one the guy at the fish store siad the sabertooth fish is hard to keep alive what do you say?


also to add to my other post that replied back to u,

the reason i think they die soo mysteriously is that people feed these fish JUST feeders, and not many people (or so ive never seen\heard of) feed them frozen\dead food or have got them to do that.

so im sure if u feed them silversides and give the occasional Danio or watever, it will live a good long life.


----------



## rayman (Aug 9, 2006)

another problem is they need huge amounts of oxygen in their water and not everyone does that


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

hard fish to keep I've heard, but damn....
They get a little on the big side don't they?
awesome pictures man!


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

rayman said:


> another problem is they need huge amounts of oxygen in their water and not everyone does that


thats true thier favorite grouds inf the wild is at the base of waterfalls, tons of aeration.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

sorry i have jusst seen these pics and they are great,


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice pics. Congrats.


----------



## jbailey13b (Nov 28, 2006)

What is the minimum tank size for keeping one?


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

AWsome pics man


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

they grow large but in captivity its hard to grow em out to maximum growth 2' + aramtus in ven grow to 3, 6" teeth or more, problem is transporting and shipping at this size above 6" they lose tiny scales we call "sparks" and they get infected, this why you dont see to many in captivity, better to get at small size and grow em out yourself


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry for being new but..what kind of fish is that??


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Amazing pics.


----------

